# Javelina Hunting



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

A buddy and I are heading Javellina hunting tomorrow. In Arizona. The local G&F recommended we buy a mt lion tag as well, as the area we will be hunting has supposedly too many lions and are killimg too many scrawny Arizona cattle! So we have our predator calls and a bunny dummy all ready. 
Anyone hunted them before and have any suggestions? We scouted the area yesterday ur it was the heat of the day and though it was beautiful country out there we didn't see any. The locals said in the morning and afternoon they were " all over,". We looked everywhere for a sign that said " all over" but never did see it, though did see a sign on an abandoned dilapidated roadside touristy stand saying " welcome to Nowhere, Arizona! ". L OL so I. Guess we went Nowhere! 
Should be fun anyway.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Plan to use my new AR 223, though being an old fashioned old fart I hope I don't feel silly out there with a black AR! :roll: 
My mini 14 bought when Willy Clinton was elected I always called my Bill Clinton Gun. Not sure if I should call my new DPMS my Obamagun or my Hillarygun! Any excuse for me to buy a new gun! :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat I am going to send you a pm in a minute.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for the pm Bruce! I looked over the web but couldn't find a wolf howl, but will try the yote calls. There are supposed to be transplanted Mexican wolves in our area out there, and I'd think their howls pull be similar to angry wolf. 
Sighted in the AR, checked the poi anyway, and can hit a saucer sized target offhand every time at 100 yards OK. I forgot my bipod in ND but there are so many rocks out there that finding a steady rest shouldn't be a problem.
Thanks for,the suggestions.....ill let u know how we do.


----------



## HuntsmanSling (Feb 11, 2016)

Ok I just learned something.

Totally thought Javelina hunting meant you were hunting with javelins like some caveman (which I have seen videos of) like atlatl dart throwers ect.

I didn't know it was a strange south american pig that migrated north.

So when I read that you were going to throw javelins at cougars I was like, wow! :lol:

Good luck!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

HH very interesting we need an update......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

zogman said:


> HH very interesting we need an update......


 :thumb:


----------

